# Reverse Osmosis Spec - Good enough?



## leonroy (2 Oct 2011)

I'm about to order a custom built RO unit based up a spec I drew up from various Planted/Reef forums. Thought I'd run it by the folk here in case I'm missing anything or getting something wrong:

1 x 1 Micron Sediment Filter
1 x Pentek Chlorplus Carbon Filter
1 x 700ml Deionisation stage 10”
2 x Axeon 150gpd membranes (Formerly RO-Ultratec) membrane (American company).
1 x Membrane Flush Kit
1 x HM Digital DM2 Inline TDS meter
1 x Pressure Gauge with Stem Run Tee on inlet to RO membrane housing
1 x Spare set of filters consisting of (1 x 1 Micron Sediment Filter, 1 x Pentek Chlorplus Carbon Filter, 1 x 1 Litre DI resin).
1 x HM Digital 240ppm TDS calibration fluid.
1 x Self Regulating Booster pump and transformer (to get full production rates and less waste water for volume produced).
3 x Spare Ball Valves for locking in membrane housing when not in use.
1 x Auto shutoff kit
1 x High pressure switch


----------

